# Click Pawl Reel Question



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

To reverse the handle retrieve on a click reel, can you simply just flip the reel around? My reel is set up for right hand retrieve but being used to spinning reels, I prefer left hand retrieve.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> To reverse the handle retrieve on a click reel, can you simply just flip the reel around? My reel is set up for right hand retrieve but being used to spinning reels, I prefer left hand retrieve.


It depends on the reel. I know a Sage Click reel something else has to be done. Which reel are you referring to?


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

If there are springs in both directions, you engage one pawl and disengage the other. If there is a spring in only one direction, as with many older reels, or often Hardy reels, you cannot change from right hand to left hand. On a duplicated check, if you choose to have both pawls engaged, giving equal pressure ingoing and outgoing, then yes, just flip the reel.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

sbreech said:


> It depends on the reel. I know a Sage Click reel something else has to be done. Which reel are you referring to?


It is a Shakespeare 1094. Their website doesn't say anything about flipping it. It just seems like it would make sense, since it clicks whether line is pulling out or being reeled up, but maybe it doesn't. It just feels a little awkward to work the reel with the wrong hand haha.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/content/purefishing/skp-ownerM-fly

http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/service/ownersManuals.html


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Excellent thankyou. I looked on their website but somehow missed it.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha! Click and pawl is fun! I have a couple of fancy disc drag reels and honestly I have more fun with my c&p reels. Just seem to be more engaged to the action.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> Ha! Click and pawl is fun! I have a couple of fancy disc drag reels and honestly I have more fun with my c&p reels. Just seem to be more engaged to the action.


I couldn't agree more with this!!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I haven't had a fish on there that I couldn't just strip in. I'm excited to do some reel palming!


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

"I'm excited to do some reel palming!"

I have the drags turned off on all my reels. I prefer to control it by palming.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Basically I set all of my reels as light as possible to prevent spooling. For additional drag I will use rod angles and then use palming. During the heat of the moment, I would suspect most people forget about their drag switch or knob or crank it too fast and too much and the tippet breaks. Only time I would consider a disc drag is probably on the salt.


----------

